# Gunthar Hauk Beekeeping Seminars



## rainesridgefarm (Sep 4, 2001)

moved from IL


----------



## JBJ (Jan 27, 2005)

..."difference between a grafted and a natural queen."

I read his book and still think not enough data was provided to support his position that grafted queens are always inferior.


----------

